# Page one of ??



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

When viewing new posts the old set up told you you were on page "X" of however many pages there were. Now it just says page "X" of - and then no final number. It used to be helpful to see how many pages there were to read so I could decide if I was going to read them all or just a couple of the newer ones. Now I have no Idea of haw many pages of unread posts there are. That and the micro font are most annoying.

I know you are working to make the place better all the time and I appreciate the efforts. I guess we have a bit further to go with this upgrade.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Carl - works okay for me in Firefox 3.5. Which browser are you using?


----------



## KenK (Nov 17, 2004)

I see the same problem in Internet Explorer 8.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Just checked IE 6. Displays fine. 
Oh, both of these browsers are running on a PC platform. 
I'll check Firefox on the Mac when I get home this evening.


----------



## Mal 2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Carl H. said:


> When viewing new posts the old set up told you you were on page "X" of however many pages there were. Now it just says page "X" of - and then no final number. It used to be helpful to see how many pages there were to read so I could decide if I was going to read them all or just a couple of the newer ones. Now I have no Idea of haw many pages of unread posts there are. That and the micro font are most annoying.
> 
> I know you are working to make the place better all the time and I appreciate the efforts. I guess we have a bit further to go with this upgrade.


This is not an answer but it works.

There are 20 posts per page. You should see something at the bottom like "Results 41 to 60 of 68". Divide 68 by 20 and round up -- you have four pages.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Okay, got a correction to my post. When I am inside a particular thread the X page of X page displays correctly. However when I'm at the top of the threads, like after clicking What's New or New Posts my browser displays page X of - with individual numbers (up to 4 or 5). Like Page 1 of 1, 2, 3, 4...

Now it does highlight the page you're currently viewing. Like if I'm viewing the threads on page 3 it will display thus: Page 1 of 1, 2, *3*, 4 where the cell displaying 3 is highlighted to give you the info that you are on Page 3 of X. You don't know what X is if it's over 4 or 5 like I said earlier.

Looks like it's supposed to do this so not sure if there is a configuration setting to adjust to make it display as desired.

But, like I said, inside the thread is seems to display the correct Page X of X pages.

A mod will have to step in or someone with more vBulletin experience to clear up the issue.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for the tip about the bottom of the page. I hadn't seen that down there.

Still a puzzle to me as to showing page X of 1 2 3 4 5, and not page 3 of 18.


running Firefox/3.5.7


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

firefox 3.6 is out and for me displays fine , same in chrome


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Just logged in to check things out. Clicked new posts and found the "new page one of" nonsense so I panned down and see

Results 1 to 20 of 100 

OK, must have been a slow day. I go to page 2 of the new posts and get

Results 21 to 40 of 120 

page 3

Results 41 to 60 of 140 


:dazed:
So much for that new find being useful.


----------

